# Update: Blue River Strainer



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue Chute is open! Big half of the tree has been chopped up on shore river left. Small half went downstream and stopped on the left around the corner, plenty of room on the right. Gonna try and clean up the rest of the mess tomorrow.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice job dude!! Thanks for doing that. Stoked to run it soon! Cheers!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Awesome! This section is one of my favorites and will be cranking when the water comes up. I learned how to guide a paddle raft on it and I've even got a '95 runoff story about it from the time I got cured of kayaking...


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Time lapse of the removal:

https://youtu.be/6zjmZqNGw5k


----------

